# Weehoo?



## tribebabe (Mar 18, 2007)

I've got an 18-month-old boy and we're looking at the Weehoo Bicycle Trailer | Weehoo Bicycle Trailer

Anybody out there have one? Likes? Dislikes? We currently have a Chariot trailer and would love to take him on some 'mild' trails but he's not ready for a trail-a-bike.


----------



## gaba (Jul 11, 2006)

We have both the chariot and the weehoo Igo. We love them both. We have a 2 year old and 3 year old. Both boys. The weehoo allows us to do much longer rides. We can alternate them. One naps in the chariot while the other pedals the weehoo. It is nice that they are out in the air and can pedal (our boys didn't start pedaling until 2 and a half yrs). Your 18month old may be slightly small but will grow into it quickly. Main drawback of the Weehoo is that it is very heavy. It is very well made and durable. It is easy enough to disassemble so it fits in the back of our landcruiser with the chariot when we want to drive to a trail. We take it on and off road (mild trails). Overall it was a great investment. We are talking about getting a second one already. I wish they would make one out of aluminum though.


----------



## Shakeandbake (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a weehoo that my 6 year old loves. I love it as it allows me to ride much faster/get in a good workout knowing he is strapped in and not going to fall out/off. It is heavy at around 45 pounds but it will only make you stronger


----------



## sicboy541 (Feb 2, 2011)

We have a Weehoo for our 5 year old special needs dude. He has balance issues so can't ride a bike himself yet. This was the perfect option for him because he wants to participate in every activity he brother and sister do and this makes him interact as opposed to sitting in one of those stupid trailers covered in canvas and plastic. I've taken him in any conditions imaginable from pavement to 20+ mile singletrack rides, rain, snow or shine. Just keep in mind, if the conditions turn wet they're going to get muddy because there isn't much protection from your rear tire. One of his favorite parts of riding with me is getting dirty though. You definitely will not regret purchasing one of these, and yes, your 18 month old will fit it fine.


----------



## Armywife (Mar 31, 2012)

Anyone know what the difference is between the 2011 model & 2012 model? There is a $100 price difference between new & old, plus the new model is lighter, but is there anything else?


----------



## gaba (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks like you can easily remove the seat for storage. Looks significantly lighter than the model I own. Also looks like you can purchase a canopy that doesn't fit on older models.


----------



## Armywife (Mar 31, 2012)

Received the below note from the Weehoo people regarding diff between '11 & '12 model. Also '12 model is 5lb lighter. Removable seat for easier storage & fit into smaller cars. Only comes with one hitch.

---------------------------

Great to hear from you. 
The major differences are the weight, and the seat is now 100% removable (making it easier for transportation and storage). 
The seat adjusting system is greatly improved as well, more storage, and new fabric.

In my opinion the features are well worth the extra $100.

I hope that helps a little. You can call me any time if you think of any questions you might have.

Kind regards,

Geoff
720-233-4672


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Wish i could get my munchkin ride one! Then i'd get in shape again!

- disgruntled husband


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

wee hoo rocks! I picked one up last week and my 3 yr old loves ripping thru the woods with dad


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Resurrecting this thread...

I am contemplating one of these. We have spent a fortune on child/bike conveyances...why stop now?

Can anyone describe to me or post a photo of the rear tire clearance on one of these?


----------

